# Brose vs Yamaha torque sensing mid-drives



## sendler2112 (Mar 27, 2018)

The Specialized Levo has about the same range as my Yamaha powered Haibike. 24 miles on the road at 19 mph and 135bpm heartrate. These are aggressive 3.0 mid fat tires at 13 psi though. Compared to the 2.2x29 at 25 psi on the Haibike dually. Have to compare the Yamaha vs Brose drive systems back to back on the trail. The Brose allows motor support for a much higher cadence. I can see getting a set of boost hub 29er wheels with slicks to see if I can extend the range enough to ride the 38 miles I commute to work all day, Charge. And then feel fresh enough to ride home. The Specialized app is supposed to allow you to program a total distance required and then meter out the juice as needed to complete the trip based on constantly updating averages.
.
.








.
.
The early version torque sensing Yamaha mid-drive ebike system works well. Selling at discount right now since the new version is out with many upgrades to be even better. The 80 rpm cadence support limit isn't a big deal in practice. In the lower gears you still get good power above 85. Power on a long climb is slightly better than the Specialized.
.
.








.
.
I will have more to report next time out on the sensitivity and response when I can ride them back to back.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

This winter I did a ride with my Levo on asphalt. Stats were 28 miles, 1500ft climbing, avg speed 14 mph, temp below freezing with tons of winter gear, studded tires, 2hrs continues run, I have the lowest level battery. This bike can do 40 miles under the right conditions. I think that is way to slow for the distance you are talking about. Much better to get an e commuter.

Compare that to a dirt ride last weekend on frozen mud/ice of 20 miles, 3145 ft, 8.7 mph avg speed.


----------

